# how much should a giant conti weigh at 12 weeks?



## j0292 (Apr 23, 2008)

just wondering how much a giant continental should weigh at 12 weeks old if she is aspiring to be a big girl!!!!


thanks 

PS if you have one and weighed it at this age it would help ALOT. 
thanks


----------



## j0292 (Apr 24, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## pamnock (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm venturing a guess of 5+ lbs. At ten weeks, they average over 4 lbs. and are gaining at a rate of about an ounce a day.

Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Apr 24, 2008)

I've never had a Continental Giants, but I do have Flemish Giants. On average, my Flemish weight between 5 and 6 lbs at weaning (9-10weeks). I've had some that weighted better than 10 lbs at 12 weeks, especially my whites and blacks. I expect them to add a poundor twoevery month between 4 months of age and 10 months. Then growth slows down and they will add 1/4 to 1/2 lb. per month until they are 12-14 months old. You don't want them getting fat and "flabby" 

I have (2) really nice 13 week old blacks right now, brother and siter (Casino and Gamble) that I weighed at 11 lbs for Gamble (the buck) and 12 lbs.6 oz. for Casino (the doe). (They are going to their first show this weekend!)

I don't know how they compare to the Continental, especially growth factors. The few Conti's I've seeen usually have heavier bone (much wider ears!), wider shouldersand less of a mandolin shape.


----------



## j0292 (Apr 24, 2008)

wow! 
i dont think my conti is that large, comapred to your flemishes. 
contis mature at a slower rate, and dont stop growing until about 18-19 months. 

i think i have a minature giant 
i was hoping for a big'un like your avatar BlueGiants!


----------



## polly (Apr 24, 2008)

The best person to respond to this is Jazzywoo she breeds conti's. If i cathc hold of her tonight i will either ask her to come on and post or let me know the answer for you


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 24, 2008)

hiya hun i will look at my old and see if i have any weight reccords i have some 3 week ones at the moment ill weigh them and see how they weigh i also have a 4 mth one i will weigh her tommorrow for you, contis grow till they are 2 years so they do keep growing for a while how much does yours weigh hun 

ann xx


----------



## j0292 (Apr 24, 2008)

*jazzywoo wrote: *


> hiya hun i will look at my old and see if i have any weight reccords i have some 3 week ones at the moment ill weigh them and see how they weigh i also have a 4 mth one i will weigh her tommorrow for you, contis grow till they are 2 years so they do keep growing for a while how much does yours weigh hun
> 
> ann xx


hi, thanks so much! i really need some advice. 

she weights about 4.5 pounds at the moment, and is putting on the weight quickly. 
she weighed 1.7 pounds when i weighed her 3 weeks ago. she has put the weight on!

i just want to know if she is large, so when she is older i know wether or not its worth breeding her. lets face it, nobody wants a small continental when theyre known for one of the worlds giant rabbits!

does this sound about right to you?
thanks


----------



## j0292 (Apr 25, 2008)

bump 

pleaaasee!!?


----------



## polly (Apr 26, 2008)

I know Ann had a show today so she might be back on tomorrow if I catch her I will remind her for you


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 26, 2008)

hiya sorry was showing today well your saying she is 4lb in weight well lets put it this way my 3 week old ones are more than that ! i took a 4 mth old to show today she is 15lb i think you better post pic so i can take a look as i have a feeling someone has fooled you into buying something it isnt im sorry to say this does happen alot hwere are you and if in uk who did you get her from at 8 weeks they should be size of a a english if not bigger ! i have had so many people come to me to get a contito go with onethey have bought and they see mine and say well mine isnt as big as those and they have been sold a cross or even worse a totally different breed 

here are some pics to give you idea 

captain jack 6 weeks







captain jack at 4 mths






apple at 3 mths 












ann xx


----------



## j0292 (Apr 27, 2008)

oh for ****s sake im so ****ing annoyed if thats true... 
if it is true im livid!! i paid alot of money for a pure breed GIANT.... 





here she is, i took this 2 days ago. 

she was sold to me 5 weeks ago, at 7 weeks old. 

could she be younger than advertised? 

i got her from a breeder in tamworth. 

*here she was on the day i got her:*





she looks like a kit...


----------



## pamnock (Apr 27, 2008)

It's possible that she's younger than advertised, or just very small for her breed (perhaps the reason she was sold?)

Pam


----------



## j0292 (Apr 27, 2008)

i saw the parents, and they were big!! 
the father was smaller than the mother, 
looking at her, i would probably think she weighed about 20 pounds. i held the father and he was probably about 16 pounds. 
(i know very unreliable data, but i think you can estimate the sizes...)

i saw the whole litter of 8, and they were all the same size. all steel, but one agouti.


----------



## j0292 (Apr 27, 2008)

if she was sold at a younger age, she would have been about 5 weeks old. 
can they leave their mothers that early?


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 27, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> oh for ****s sake im so ****ing annoyed if thats true...
> if it is true im livid!! i paid alot of money for a pure breed GIANT....
> 
> 
> ...



she is tiny looks like mine at 3 weeks ! 






they are a hell of alot bigger than yours at 12 weeks well they are at 8 weeks 

how much did you pay if you dont mind me asking , does the breeder you got her from show them ? 

only time will tell hard to tell the breed from the pic but if she is she is only about 4 weeks old !! 

keep me posted on how she she is doing if your from the uk your welcome to make a trip over and see mine and i can look at her for you 

ann xx


----------



## j0292 (Apr 27, 2008)

here are a couple of more pictures if they help you. 
(at 7 weeks old - supposedly) 











if she really was 4 weeks old, could she have survived away from her mother? 

i bought her for Â£80. for a student like me thats ALOT of money hahaha. 

EDIT - forgot to add that no she dosnt show them. the parents mother was shown but i dont know about the father.


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 27, 2008)

i have weighed my 5 weekers and they are 

3.3lb

3.9lb

3.11lb

3.13lb

hope that helps 

ann xx


----------



## j0292 (Apr 28, 2008)

if i assume she was 4 weeks when i got her, she would have weighed about 2.2lbs. 

she is gaining a little less than a pound every WEEK. 

the way she is going, she is gaining 3-4lbs every month. 

i weighed her yesterday and she has put on half a pound since i last weighed her. 

so at 9-10 weeks she is 5lbs. 


do you still think she may have been given to me at an early age jazzywoo?
ps the weight of your bunnys help! i can see mine is a lightweight!!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 28, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> if she was sold at a younger age, she would have been about 5 weeks old.
> can they leave their mothers that early?



I've had babies do fine on their own after 2 weeks of age, although weaning this early is not recommended.

They can do well at 4-5 week weaning, but selling this early is not recommended due to the stresses.

Pam


----------



## j0292 (Apr 28, 2008)

oh ok... maybe the woman who sold me the rabbits was desperate to get rid of them?

i just hope the bunny's not been affected in this in any way....


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 28, 2008)

well i think you have either been sold her for too early or sad to say you could have a cross breed only time will tell im afraid 

shame your not closer to me you could have seen my lot , i also think either way you have overpaid for her , i only charge 60 for mine thats for pet or show bunny , how did you find your breeder ? always best to go through brc and reconmendations from other breeders of that breed , there is one breeder i would always stay away from breeder that advertises in the fur and feather as i had alot of problems with them if you are every looking for another i can reconmend some breeders but you have to always be willing to travel for the right rabbit 

i forgot to ask you is she just going to be a pet or were you thinking of showing her it just when you said you paid alot especially for a pure giant because if just for a pet you havnt really got much of a problem if showing you should be training her to stand correctly and teach her to be handled on her back now while she is little ,good thing to get them used to anyway as if they are not used to it they can give a hell of a kick when bigger bets train them when young!

you said thatthe breederdosnt show them. the parents mother was shown butyou dont know about the father. this is something you should know , you should know the family tree of a rabbit you have spent 80 pounds on ! when buying any rabbit you should always ask about its blood lines and family history , to make sure you know there is no cross breeding or brother and sister in breeding , 

i can tell you the full history of any rabbit sold from me 

example the litter of contis forsale in may 

great great great grand parents from les thorpe importedby him from germany (buck )and holland (doe)

great greatgrand parents bred by les thorpe doe black buck was steel 

grand parents captain jacksparrow- steel and caitlin -rewand obi wan kenobi-yellow 

parents apple-rew and captain jack harkness-steel 

this is information you should be givenor should ask for , you said you saw both parents thats good but what do you know about them ok the does mumwas shown but who by who was the breeder ? if you were to buy a buck to breed with her how do you know your not buying her brother ? contis are still a very new breed only been in uk 10 yrs reconised as a breed in its own right 3 years ago when it was brought out of rare breeds class these are things you should have asked , as with any breed you should always research the breeder as well as the breed , you should never go to the first person you find advertised in the paper unless your just after a pet and then why go to the effort of a breeder go to a pet shop , what im trying to say you have paid 80 pounds for a conti and dont know anything about the breed or its back ground , i am one of 2 breeders in north yorkshire of contis that does show them , i know 1 good british giant breeder in yorkshire he also has a couple of contis but specialises in the british , i dont want to sound harsh but if you had researched the breed correctley you would have known a contis adverage size at 12 weeks or at least had an idea of size you would also know that at 12 weeks you can show a conti and the rings of a conti are huge so that would have given you a idea that you baby girl is small she would never keep a ring on at her size, although contis still lose rings at 12 weeks as they are adverage size of small french lop 

what im trying to say is anyone who is buying a rabbit should always research everything first breed , breeders , background , always go with reconmendations from people who know the breed , and always walk away if something feels wrong 

well if your not showing her im sure she is going to be a loving pet to you either way 

ann xx


----------



## j0292 (Apr 28, 2008)

hi ann,
thanks for the info. 

i have no intention of showing her. its not really what i want to do with my bunny! i'd much rather keep her be a pet. 

i did infact look around first, and this person was pretty close to me. 
i think thats one of the reasons i went for this one. 
i looked for agoutis, whites and blacks all from different breeders, until i came across the steel. i found her from pets4homes.co.uk.


i actually did ask her personally if they were pure bred continentals and she got quite hurt by this and said "yes they are, i wouldnt expect anything less."

i think i will contact her soon and ask her about the background of the rabbit, and where she got them from. 

they were quite young when they were bred - the father was 10 months and the mother was 11 months. 

ill definately go into genetics with her and see what she says. 


the only way i can describe how large she is, is that she is the same size as a standard rex. i just hope in the next few months she may catch up with the growing?


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 28, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> hi ann,
> thanks for the info.
> 
> i have no intention of showing her. its not really what i want to do with my bunny! i'd much rather keep her be a pet.
> ...



you should never breed a conti before 9 mths as it stunts their growth 10 and 11 months is not young , with normal breeds you breed from 6 mths,my 5 weekers are now bigger than my standard rex lol 

ok are you wanting to breed friom her if so why ? you dont want to show them , your not wanting to improve the standard for showing so really you dont want to be breeding them unless your thinking you can make money if this is the case you are very much mistaken , i will warn you they are a hard breed to sell on , as not everyone knows about the breed and because they are so big ! they can anything up to 11 in a litter so if you do decide to breed which to be honest i dont advise make sure you have roon for a full litter ! 

also how much are you feeding her she should be getting dog bowel full a day loads of hay and i add barley rings too great for contis contis do eat loads and should easy have full dish a day ! 

ann x


----------



## j0292 (Apr 28, 2008)

i guess this girl is small, or in fact a cross breed.



i only really want to breed for the experience of it. 
i have never done it before, and would like some experiece. 

if you reccomend not to do it, i would rather listen to you than my judgment. 

she does get a whole dog bowl of food which she shares with a 6 month old giant pap. 
she gets a whole bale of hay to chew on to her own accord and fresh veg every single day. 
what food do you feed them? i give then supa rabbit excel, but i heard that the new batch that was made has different ingredients, so now i think it would be better to change food.


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 28, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> i guess this girl is small, or in fact a cross breed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ok got to ask if you have a giant pap you surely had an idea how big a conti should be since contis are a bigger breed :?you will find they need a dog bowel each not to share i feed pellets mixed with wag and ready grass and barley rings ,





> no i wouldnt breed from her if your just wanting her as pet besides you would have to get another buck that is not related but at end of day its up to you





> ann x


----------



## j0292 (Apr 28, 2008)

giant pap was a rescue. got him at a later date than the conti. 
he is more or less fully grown and he is only 10lbs. i wasnt expecting anything large from him. 

i was thinking of breeding her with my hairdressers bun. 
he is a blue tatooed champ from holland. 

she is up for it but now im unsure.


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 29, 2008)

*jazzywoo wrote: *
ok not sure it didnt come up first time :?

well its up to you if you breed with your friends you will get blacks and steel if you put mum back to son you will get blue as all kits will carry blue before breeding your doe has to be fit in good health and over 9 mths 

hope that helps 

ann xx


----------



## j0292 (Apr 30, 2008)

the two rabbits have no relation whatsoever.

i know my bun carries agouti, black, steel and yellow. 

not sure about the blue buck. 

is is true that blue is an unlikley colour to come up? 
becuase the steel genetics are stronger? so most of the babies will be this colour?


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 30, 2008)

yes that is true it would come through if you put son to mum though


----------



## j0292 (Apr 30, 2008)

ahh ok, 

only with mother and son? 
so if i breed her with her with the blue, 
keep a son from that litter and hope for blues? 

i really want a blue!!!


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 30, 2008)

thats right


----------



## j0292 (Apr 30, 2008)

oohh. 
ive just spoken to some-one else on another forum, and they agree that she was about 4 weeks old when i got her. 

i wont be breeding her any more, as its too dangerous,

becuase she was taken away from her mothers milk early, her bone structure is not strong enough to handle a litter of giant kits. 

heres a picture of her now:










 oh well. its the rabbits health thats most important.


----------



## jazzywoo (Apr 30, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> oohh.





> ive just spoken to some-one else on another forum, and they agree that she was about 4 weeks old when i got her.
> 
> i wont be breeding her any more, as its too dangerous,
> 
> ...



what a lovely bunny now she looks like a conti ! she is one good looking baby girl would love to have her in my shed , she is standing like a good girl colour looks good , nice head , im sure she will blossom , bet she would do well on the show table given the chance 

ann xxx


----------



## j0292 (May 1, 2008)

thank you so much!! 
im pretty relieved that she is conti!
shes getting larger now, 
here she is on my lap, you can see how big she is:

http://i27.tinypic.com/6e3yur.jpg

(have to follow the link - copy and paste it, or click on it)

would you say she is looking about right for 10 weeks old?


----------



## jazzywoo (May 1, 2008)

yes she is looking great , i would say deff looks like a conti now you can never tell in kit pics lol

great photo looks like shes having fun 

ann xx


----------



## j0292 (May 1, 2008)

thank you! 
i just hope she will size up when she gets older. 

xx


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 18, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> thank you so much!!
> im pretty relieved that she is conti!
> shes getting larger now,
> here she is on my lap, you can see how big she is:
> ...



Hi jo292 I think she looks gorgeous , just perfect ,so pretty. I have two Contis ,a doe and a buck ,will post their pics here soon just to show you the difference in their build *because I have also thought our doe just didn't look as large as she should particulary going by her parents.*

Will post soon , and your doe really is beautiful.

Sandy


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 19, 2008)

*Bunnieshaven wrote: *


> *j0292 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > thank you so much!!
> ...






Hi j0292 :wave:Im back. Below are the pics I wanted to show you , look at the size difference :shock2:

Billy our Conti Agouti buck at 6 months and Beauty our yellow Conti doe at 4 months , not a lot between them age wise* but size wise!* Today I have ordered some Milk Pellets to see about getting some weight on her. Apart from her looking slim (compared to Billy, mind you everyone looks slim compared to Billy lol)) she is a picture of health , as loads of energy ,no problemwith her appetite , goodcoat condition and lovely bright eyes. 

Any way heres the pics

*Billy at 6 months
*





*Beauty at 4 months
*






*Beauties mum pic below
*





*And Beauties Dad
*






Both her parents were a nice size so am hopeful Beauty will fill out as she gets older.

Sandy x


----------



## j0292 (Sep 19, 2008)

*bunnieshaven, they are both BEAUTIFUL! I havent been online for a while, im glad I got your PM! *
*bunnieshaven, I think your conti doe looks normal to me ^-^, beautiful and fluffy! 
do you know how much they both weigh? I think someone on here with more exp, and people who helped me would be more adequate to answer this question! *


heres some more updates of her, she hads grown ALOT since those last photos - 

shes not put on a major amount of weight, only up at 13lbs (at 7 and a half months), still eats like a pig, but, size wise, she is BIG. even using two hands, its difficult to carry her! still, her full dark steel coat hasnt come through, just waiting for that to come! she's going to be spayed this time next month too!










*
*


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 20, 2008)

*j0292 wrote: *


> *bunnieshaven, they are both BEAUTIFUL! I havent been online for a while, im glad I got your PM! *
> *bunnieshaven, I think your conti doe looks normal to me ^-^, beautiful and fluffy!
> do you know how much they both weigh? I think someone on here with more exp, and people who helped me would be more adequate to answer this question! *
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh J hasn't she come on *beautiful*! 13lbs dosen't seem a bad weight for seven months to me. Some one has said Contis can grow up to the age of 18 months! , and , *if that isright?* (can any oneany confirm that please),then they go on and fill outalso , *so you never know kid she may end up carrying you lol, seeing as you say shes already grown to where you find it diffucultto carry her* 

Sandy x


----------



## Bunnieshaven (Sep 21, 2008)

*Bunnieshaven wrote: *


> *j0292 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *bunnieshaven, they are both BEAUTIFUL! I havent been online for a while, im glad I got your PM! *
> ...



_J. Have you tried feeding a few"Barley Rings" ? (concerning her coat condition,as you say her full dark steel coat hasnt come through. Billy , our Conti giant ,his coathas improved 100% since I 've added a few daily to his rabbit mix._

_Sandy x_


----------



## Richard Rabbit (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi, Several weeks ago I put a deposit down to reserve a female giant continental probably when they were just a few weeks old. However, I was told a few weeks ago that several of the kits became ill and a few died. In total 6 of 12 died. The breeder days that the girl I reserved is doing well and putting on weight each day. She is 8 and a half weeks old and weighs 1.3kg, which is about 2.8lbs. I am told that she is behind due to the illness, but the vet says it is ok. Should I be concerned at this weight? Would you advise me to go ahead or pull out if you were in the same situation?
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JBun (Oct 19, 2020)

This is an old thread. Please start your own thread with your question. You are more likely to get the answer you need, and tacking a new post on an old thread can cause some confusion for people trying to answer.


----------

